# trouble shifting into forward



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay when i try to shift into forward on the binnacle the motor just revs into and then all of a sudden slams into forward and speeds off. Its not that big of a problem but it bothers me.

I have a 1992 johnson 40hp if that helps any?

ANy suggestions?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad/improperly adjusted shift/throttle cables.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

so adjust the cables?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Check if they r bad first. Unclip them from where they hook up under the hood on the motor, then shift the control box to forward-neutral-reverse. If it is smooth, the cables r good if still hard, u need new cables


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Its not that big of a problem but it bothers me.


It will become a problem, you will end up having to replace the Cluch Dog and Fwr Gear in your lower unit. 

I agreed with Bad/improperly adjusted shift/throttle cables. Your unit is shifting into gear to late.


----------

